# Dripping Ariete



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

This afternoon I noticed quite a bit of water under my Ariete and opened it up to find that this is coming from somewhere it shouldn't be. I've previously spotted small amounts water under the machine, but just assumed that it was overspill from the drip tray or something, but now I'm thinking this has been happening for a while and is just getting worse.

The machine is around 18 months old, so not exactly delighted to have found this, but I guess these things do happen.










So, any advise on how/what to fix? Just a case of something a bit on the loose side, or something more sinister? Even if it is just a case of something needing to be a bit tighter, I'm not entirely certain how I would go about actually getting to it.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Four bolts under the chassis and the side panels lift off. Beyond that I am no help at all I'm afraid.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh really - that makes things easier. I was looking at the inside thinking that there would be some screwing in very difficult places (ooh er) going on to get them off. I shall investigate now that the machine has cooled down.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try tightening up the compression nuts a little.

If still leaking, you'll need to dismantle the joints, clean them up, wrap with teflon tape & refit.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

There was precious little more they could be tightened, so did just that.

Switched back on now, so will go check on it in a bit.

The best part is that the part that was leaking appears to be entirely unnecessary - a threaded fitting that's simply capped off.


----------

